

Anonymous activists release PCAnywhere source code - VMG
http://www.zdnet.co.uk/news/security-threats/2012/02/07/anonymous-activists-release-pcanywhere-source-code-40094993/

======
pwnwaffe
Btw, one of the 0days is in ./pca32/trunk/Source/Servers/awhost32x/.

;)

